# First order from F & M expressions came in



## maxD (Jul 3, 2009)

A few days ago my first order arrived from F & M expressions. Reading about their products and services on this forum and comparing their prices to the prices other local transfer-providers use [I am from Amsterdam, The Netherlands] I decided to order with them.

I ordered both their Freedom transfers [full color transfers] and Spot Color transfers [Fashion formula].

The designs were uploaded by me, they checked them, had some technical remarks, I adjusted the designs and finally, I got the word they were shipped. This was March 30th.
They were shipped using USPS, priority international mail.

Standard, it should take approx. 10 business days for the package to arrive here in Holland. After 2 weeks... nothing. 
I send an e-mail to F&M, they were going to investigate why it took so long. 
Nothing happened. 
Mailing back and forth, I even called to New Jersey, but the problem was with the tracking at the USPS. 
At first I was told there was no tracking number or registration. I got concerned - after all, sending a 1200 dollar package without any type of security/tracking is asking for trouble IMO. What if it got lost ? My startup business would be nipped in the bud!!
Then, it turned out there _was_ tracking because of customs. It turned out the package spend [for no apparent reasons] two weeks in a New Jersey mailing center before even being offered to customs.
Finally, after 4 weeks I got my package. 

Had to pay some import taxes, but all in all the total costs were so much lower than anybody is able to offer locally that it is really no comparison. Like, the full-color stuff. There is a transfer provider that produces transfers using the Xeikon printing process: excellent transfers, better image quality then F&M 's Freedom process, [better blacks in particular, and less halftone dots] but very very expensive: a full color transfer sized 25cm x 30 cm [10"x12"] costs 11 euro's [about 14/15 dollars] per piece if you order 50. F & M's 12,75"x19" gangsheets are double the size and 300% cheaper.

So I want to blow the horn on F & M's customer service [thanks Nicole!!] and quality of work: the first transfers came out perfect [and I'm not an experienced heat press operator, mind you.] The heat press I'm using is a Europe Jarin 4500, which gives excellent results for an affordable price. Also recommended!

No sure if it's allowed here, but I'd like everybody to check out my new site and designs - details in a seperate thread here.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to post a review of your experience with F&M!


----------



## maxD (Jul 3, 2009)

I want to make an addition to my review: when printing the transfers I used [by accident] the spot color settings to print the Freedom transfers. It worked well.

There is a 25 degrees difference there: spot color are supposed to be pressed at 350 degrees Fahrenheit/180 Celsius, and Freedom at 325/160.

When I used the intended settings, the transfers were peeling. With my specific heatpress [see first post] I used in the end a setting of 180 C for Freedom and 190 C for spot color. They peeled like butter and are fixed well.
Maybe my press is a bit off, temp wise. But for everybody - try a higher temperature when your transfers are peeling at first. It might do the trick. 

My pressure was firm [a reasonable bit of resistance when closing] and seemed to be OK.


----------



## cyprus106 (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, shipping across oceans can be a real bear. I lost a $550 apple computer box that way.


----------



## sonlam (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi MaxD and everyone!, I live in Vietnam, I want to order with F&M. I know you have experience for order with them. So, please share experience for me ^^

1/ do they have any brand in foreign countries?
2/ If they don't have any brand in foreign countries, all package will ship from USA, won't it?
3/ I have heard that "F&M is a maker of heat transfers....You buy transfer and ship them to your location and use your own heat press to apply them......" Is it correct? If I don't have heat press equipment to apply them, can they help me for press (we are ready to send own my T-shirt to them for heat press)?

4/I suppose that If I order 1.000.000 images, how can they handle that order? I want to find information about solutions and working process of F&M Expressions when they get very big orders.

Thanks


----------



## jegflhs (May 24, 2011)

Hey maxD, Obviously you won't be able to run a business waiting 4 weeks to fill orders regardless of how good your finished product is, so let me make a suggestion. There are brokers that handle overseas purchases, working with Customs etc and expediting delivery (for a fee). Living in Amsterdam I'm sure you have several. You may want to talk to some of these folks to see if they can help your business by keeping the mail moving.
Good luck with your enterprise.


----------



## nerdhaven (Jul 10, 2013)

If you are in Vietnam, you can buy shirts and get them screened in full color from Thailand or China for less than the cost of buying transfers in the U.S.


----------



## oostinn (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes thanks to you as well. I like reading personal reviews for companies. Word of mouth is better than any advertising IMO


----------



## FreshTeesWi (May 29, 2013)

F&M are great, I use them all the time as a supplier in my startup business. 


FreshTeesWi.com


----------



## Tyden (Aug 19, 2011)

I used F& M here in the states for the first time a few weeks ago and was impressed with the quality and turn around time. My customer was happy with his shirts. F&M'S price was great.


----------



## AK2SH (Mar 28, 2013)

nerdhaven said:


> If you are in Vietnam, you can buy shirts and get them screened in full color from Thailand or China for less than the cost of buying transfers in the U.S.


I live in China and its is not as cheap as you think to get transfers printed here unless your minimum order quantity is over 1000. I recently purchased a bunch of transfers from F&M and the results were excellent and much cheaper than anyone I could find in Shanghai or in other cities here (for low runs under 50). Im having issues with large coloured areas of ink cracking after the first wash but am experimenting with timing and pressure to try and get it right before I start selling to the public. All in all I think F&M have great quality and am putting down the cracking to my heat press not being as hot as it is being displayed in the led readout on my machine.


----------



## nerdhaven (Jul 10, 2013)

The quote I was speaking of from China was for 500 shirts. Shirts, plus full color 2 sided screenwork, shipped for $750.

That's beyond cheap. But it isn't a low run like you said.


----------

